# Ladies Training Section



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, I was thinking I'd missed a ladies training section when a thread was moved there by a mod earlier..

but if I go into the ladies section then click training it seems to take me back to the main training board (and all the subsections).

I can't see a designated training board for ladies.. Is this because I'm new?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no your right ive just looked and it just takes you back to the training section .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there's a ladies training section ?  :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You can also apply for access to the powder room Jane.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You can also apply for access to the powder room Jane.


Found that today too!  I've applied.. *secret knock* :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JaneN40 said:


> Found that today too!  I've applied.. *secret knock* :wub:


Katy will sort it for u


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why do new female members get access to 'the powder room' but male have to be silver to join MA?? ( just curious)


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

Can I come train with you 2 pretty ladys?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im surprised you have not 1,000,000,000 views already from guys with this thread,,lol


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Im surprised you have not 1,000,000,000 views already from guys with this thread,,lol


They'll be along in a minute Trev.

:thumb:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

ampre said:


> Can I come train with you 2 pretty ladys?
> 
> View attachment 92546


lol You don't wanna know what us ladies talk about.. Very much appreciate being included in the 'pretty' comment though.. at my age too.. dodgy pic.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Katy will sort it for u


thanks


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> why do new female members get access to 'the powder room' but male have to be silver to join MA?? ( just curious)


Cos there aren't many of us....it's not so interesting when there are only 3 people in there


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ampre said:


> They'll be along in a minute Trev.
> 
> :thumb:


I havent left yet,,,hehehe


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I also spotted that about the training section but was too shy to say anything :whistling: :lol:

Powder Room? I haven't spotted that one yet? Where do I find it? There'll be 4 of us in there then


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

katy where is it plz

kaza


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Huh, just spotted this thread (sorry for my late response). I see what you mean. Maybe it happened with the upgrade?

I'm not the techi one here but I've told Lorian and he's looking into it.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Katy said:


> Huh, just spotted this thread (sorry for my late response). I see what you mean. Maybe it happened with the upgrade?
> 
> I'm not the techi one here but I've told Lorian and he's looking into it.


Am I allowed into the powder room too please? I did request but haven't been approved I don't think.. Thanks for helping with both.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Am I allowed into the powder room too please? I did request but haven't been approved I don't think.. Thanks for helping with both.


Ooo, sorry. I'm so behind at the moment! I've approved you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just in case people haven't realised, Lorian's fixed the issue. It was to do with the category name and the URL.


----------

